# How long before the fear subsides?



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if you guys remember me at all. Sorry I'm also having a bad neuro day so this might be poorly written.

I had a total thyroidectomy and dissection of my trachea on the left for insular and papillary thyroid carcinoma last year. 7 out of 27 lymph nodes were removed as well plus nonspecific nodules were found in my lungs. (We still don't know what the lung nodules are!) I went through RAI and was marked clear. I've been doing the follow ups but lately I've been having pains where the cancer originated in the left thyroid bed. Am I just being paranoid or do you think I have something to legitimately be worried about? This is a nightmare for me and my family. I don't want to have to go through this again and furthermore I don't want to put my family through this again. Blessed be.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey there --I'm sorry you are feeling so upset.

Can you remind me when you went through your RAI? When did you last have your Tg/TgAB drawn?


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

RAI was last March I believe. My memory is poor so you must forgive me and my last pull was in December. I go again in April for an ultrasound, bodyscan, blood work, and meeting with the nurse practitioner.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I'm not sure if it makes a difference or not with information but I'm also on 150 mgs of Levoxyl


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, the crazy thing about any neck surgery, so I'm told, is that you always have weird pains and aches. That was really, really true for me for the first two years, but it's dissipated now.

I don't want to get your worried, but I do think the fact that you had insular cancer puts you at higher risk and if you have concerns, then you should call your doctor. I believe the protocol with higher risk patients is an ultrasound every six months for the first two to three years.

Let us know how you make out, ok?


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

I will. I'm really anxious to get the tests over with. I really hope I don't have to have another FNA or RAI again. Along with all my neurological issues, this is just too much for one human to bear.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

You've been through a lot and I really appreciate how emotionally and mentally draining it must be. Hang in there!!


----------



## Kumo (Mar 3, 2015)

Have you tried seeking out professionally therapy and/or counseling for the anxiety you're going through? A therapist can REALLY help at least make your anxiety and fears on a manageable level, so you can get through your everyday life with the least-likely chance of having a panic or anxiety attack in the middle of the day. A lot of fear and anxiety is psychological, so it's up to you to take the steps to learn to control your anxiety. Am I trying to downplay your fears? Absolutely not, but I'm also saying that you can do relaxation techniques (among other things) to try to help get your anxiety and stress levels into a controllable range.


----------



## kuponut (Oct 24, 2013)

Usually smoking weed helps me but I'm dry on it. I used to go to therapy but I simply can't afford the expense at the moment. I know you aren't discounting my fear and I appreciate your concern. Therapy just isn't in the cards for me right now. Meditation on the other hand, very much so.


----------

